# Why does one need to create a account to view inventory



## khalil (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

Why does one have to create a account to view inventory and cannot just view exchange inventory online without a account like tradingplaces and dae

It is easier if non members like friends and family that can view exchange inventory instantly and to confirm with members to book for them and creating a account to view inventory.

Please disable this feature on your website.

Thank you


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 1, 2013)

*a...WAY list*

View the a...WAY List (current inventory availability updated daily). Peruse at your leisure with family members or friends, for the destination of your choice! One exchange guest said, "The a...WAY List is one of the best inventions in timeshare in the past 5 years!"
Your friends and family may also create their own account.

Thank you,


----------

